# deep water - new PB LM!



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

Ok, here is the thread in the SWOhio section with the new personal best I caught at Rush Run.... 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=100888

my question here is this - caught on topwater at 6am in 24' of water. my bait was right on top of a large tree....what would you all recomend for fishing the tree deep?? I would have to think this would be holding more than one bass and I will fish it again, I would like to use a drop shot, any suggestions on rigging and type of bait? I have some jigs I will use and even thought about a spinner- cast over, let it sink and slow crank it back up through the tree. 

any other thoughts?


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

not really good with fishing trees. but i would suggest maybe a ttexas rigged worm or soft plastic of some kind. with a bout a 1/4 bullet weight depending on the wind conditions. im a hugefan of senko type worms especially in deep clear water. i used them alot in the local quarries i fish and they seem to out produce the conventional ribbon tail worms. maybe try a carolina rig for open water structure but not necessarily that tree i think u may snag up.


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

You could always go with the weightless approach. Maybe tie on a worm and toss it right off the tree and just let it sink and bounce off the branches. Alot of hits come on the fall of worms weightless or otherwise.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

I would say you could use any type of bait. Just make sure you dont get snag on the tree right away. Start at the top and work your way down. Cranks along the outside works good. Drop shotting small worms or creature baits. Senko wacky style on the drop shot. Flukes or anything you have. Just make sure you rig the bait just trew the tip of the nose to leave enough hook open for qaulity hook ups. Dont have to set the hook just lift rod up and real. Good luck, you should find more bass on the tree. O yeah nice fish


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

good info, think i am going to give it a try one day this week, thanks


----------

